# Neue Software installiert



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2004)

Liebe Besucher und Mitglieder vom Anglerboard, seit ein paar Minuten läuft die neue Software.
Da im Hintergrund noch weitere Software hochgeladen wird, kann es sein, dass das Forum zur Zeit langsamer als normal läuft. Nach Abschluss der Umstellung solte es dann aber noch schneller als vorher sein.

*WICHTIG:
Mitglieder müssen sich wieder neu in das System einloggen!!!*

Wir hatten das neue System jetzt mehrere Wochen im Test, es sollten also normalerweise keine Bugs auftreten.
Wenn doch etwas übersehen wurde, bitte den Admin (Dok)benachrichtigen.

Wir wünschen viel Spass auf dem Anglerboard auch mit der neuen Software.

Und einen herzlichen Dank an Dok für die Arbeit))


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

super dok!!!
vielen dank!!!funzt ja schon alles:m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Sehr schick...


----------



## harley (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

ist wirklich ein nettes design


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Muss mich erst ein bischen an den neuen Style und die neuen Funktionen gewöhnen, aber scheint  schon gutzu funzen.


----------



## Mac Gill (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Unter dem Avatar fehlt "Wohnort" oder "Heimat" oder sowas.

Alter und Beiträge steht da. Bei mir jedoch nur :AC oder bei harley :Schweiz

Is ja nur ne Kleinigkeit...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## nasengnuf (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Sehr schön,
läuft alles ohne Probleme,Kompliment an die Entwickler und alle die daran Anteil hatten.
Auf das wir hier genauso viel Spaß haben!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Sehr schön die neue Software!
Was gibt es den so an neuen Funktionen/Möglichkeiten? #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Blick ich auch noch nicht so ganz durch)
Einiges ist weggefallen (die ausführliche Statistik liess sich z.B. nicht mehr einbauen), eingies ist dazu gekommen (wie z.B. dass man jetzt auch bei der Schnellantwort ganz einfach per Butten *fett*schreiben kann).
Einfach alles durchprobieren)


----------



## Baramundi (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Hallo Dok,
sieht wirklich sehr schick aus!
Excellent work !!!


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Wie Endgeil ist das eigentlich #v  #v  #v  #v 

Am besten war die Meldung von der neuen Boardsoftware:



> Ihr Passwort ist 34 Jahre unverändert und nicht mehr sicher!
> Bitte neues eingeben!




Mann, ich bin eine echte Forenlegende :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Schade mit der ausführlichen Statistik fand ich immer sehr spannend!


----------



## Dok (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Es sind im Augenblick noch ein paar Dinge abgeschaltet (gerade Statistiken), denn wir brauchen im Augenblick die gesamte Serverleistung um den Suchindex zu erstellen. Daher ist das System auch noch so langsam.
Es wird noch einige Zeit dauern bis das abgeschlossen ist bei der großen Anzahl von Beiträgen. Solange wird auch die Suchfunktion sehr langsam sein und nicht alles finden können.


----------



## til (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Aber irgendwie wirken die "alten" Grünen AB-Balken jetzt etwas anachronistisch in dem modernen Design.


----------



## Dok (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

@ til

Du Kannst jetzt zwischen verschiedenen Styles wählen!
Die Auswahl findest du ganz unteren links wo jetzt AB-Classic steht!


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Glühstrumpf Dok. Saubere Arbeit. #6 Kurz, schmerzlos einfach professionell die Umstellung.

Da kann sich manch anderer Webmaster 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Jo, jedem sein "eigener" AB - Style))


----------



## ralle (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Einfach Klasse !!
Gefällt mir sehr gut -- und auch noch verschiedene Styles --  Hut ab !!


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

hmmmm sieht gut aus aber wieso kann ich keine neuen Themen verfassen zumindest steht es links unten was mir erlaubt oder eben nicht ist. Also keine berichte mehr???

ach und langsam ist kein ausdruck würde fast sagen das ne schlaftablette schneller wirkt!!!

soll kein angriff sein ist eben meine meinung


----------



## bolli (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, welcher Stil mit am besten zusagt, vielleicht hardliners....
aber man kann ja ständig wechseln ;-))   

ABER WAS IST DAS:

*Forumregeln  
Es ist Ihnen nicht erlaubt, neue Themen zu verfassen * 

@ Dok
das kann doch nur ein Irrtum sein, oder ?????


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

habt mit der Performance noch etwas Geduld. Dok spielt noch Unmengen an Daten ein. Da hat der Server leider kaum Zeit für UNS  

Bald ist alles schneller den je #6


----------



## Dok (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Nein, das ist schon richtig so. Im Forum "News" kann nur das Team Themen eröffnen.


----------



## bolli (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

ach so, sorry! Ich dachte schon das gilt für alle Foren.....


----------



## Medo (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

#r *Schönes Ding!!*

Kommt sehr gut rüber!!


----------



## hardliner (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Yipieeeeeeeaioo! :q
Fein!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Zum Geschwindigkeit: Wurde zwar schon überall geschrieben, aber das es auch ale nochmal mitkriegen:
Da eine volständige Umstellung für die "süchtigen" Boardies zu lange gedauert hätte, hat Dok das Forum wieder freigeschalten, sobald es ging.
Es laufen allerdings zur Zeit noch Skripte, deswegen ist das Board zur Zeit langsamer bis schweinelangsam.
Wenn ales durchgelaufen wird das Board aller Voraussicht nach nicht nur so schnell wie vorher sein, sondern wahrscheinlich sogar schneller.

Bis dahin heisst es einfach Geduld haben - Sollte ja aber für Angler kein Problem sein)


----------



## Mac Gill (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Ich bin momentan mit Blindheit beschlagen...(bitte helfen)

bisher gab es die Funktion: "Alle Foren als gelesen Markieren" -> wo finde ich diesen jetzt?

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Dok (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Unten, über "Wer ist online" in der mitte des grünen Balkens!


----------



## Jirko (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

wenn man sich ungefähr vorstellen kann, was es bedeutet, im background ne neue boardsoftware zum laufen zu bekommen, dann kann man das jetzt hier garnicht hoch genug bewerten - feinste arbeit martin #6 #6

ist zwar ein büschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber so ist das halt mit neuen dingen im leben  nochmals klasse martin #6


----------



## Mac Gill (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Danke!

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## theactor (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

HI,

also ich finde mich eigentlich sehr gut zurecht.
Die Designes sind auch sehr gelungen!
Besonders,dass jetzt viele Dinge über eine "Unterfenster" direkt anwählbar sind (z.B. Klick auf den Namen eines Members) ist seehr luxoriös!

Ich bin begeistert! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Seehaeschen (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

#6  #6 klasse dok 
_die Qualität überzeugt_   :q 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Franz_16 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Hi 
Ist noch etwas ungewöhnt... aber in einer Woche erinnert man sich gar nicht mehr dran wie das alte überhaupt aussah  

Mir gefällts eigentlich ganz gut... und ich als Stippfischer hab mich für das Layout von Rotauge entschieden  :q


----------



## wodibo (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

#r und  #v an Martin!!!

Allerfeinste Arbeit und die Umgewöhnung geht auch ganz fix :m


----------



## Pete (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

schöne styles hat das neue board...das mac gefällt durch seine schlichtheit...leider kommen dort manche smiles in den restflächen nicht transparent


----------



## Dorschjäger (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Das umgestaltete Anglerboard gefällt mir sehr gut. 
An Dok und seine Mitarbeiter ein großes Kompliment.

Macht weiter so.

Dorschjäger


----------



## gismowolf (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Hallo dok,hallo mods!
Ersuche um Hilfe!Ich lese in einem Beitrag und möchte dem Verfasser eine PM senden.
Wie funktioniert das auf schnellste Art?Vorher war bei jedem posting ein Symbol zum Anklicken!Es öffnete sich das Fenster zum Schreiben und der Adressat war schon eingetragen.Wie geht das bitte jetzt?
Danke für Deine(Eure)Hilfe!Ist da vielleicht das Symbol"direkt antworten"zu
benützen?


----------



## Palometta (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Ups da bin ich aber überrascht.
Macht ja wirklich was her die neue Software #6

So Viele neue Möglichkeiten mein  #r 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Dok (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

@ gismowolf

Das Symbol Direkt antworten ist ein Link zu der Schnellantwortbox.
Die Optionen PM und Mail findest Du unter anderen wenn Du auf den Usernamen in den Beiträgen klickst!


----------



## gismowolf (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Danke dok!
Schönes outfit habt Ihr gemacht!Ich werde mich hier langsam eingewöhnen,schließlich
bin ich doch hier einer der ältesten Boardies und mit dem pc doch nicht so verwachsen
wie die Jüngeren!#6 :m


----------



## STeVie (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Sehr Schön! Gefällt mir gut die neue Software!


----------



## MichaelB (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Moin,

etwas gewöhnugnsbedürftiges outfit, aber das wird schon...   
Bloß warum ist es mir seitdem nicht mehr erlaubt, neue Themen zu verfassen? Das find ich doof...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Du kannst weiterhin neue Themen eröffnen, nur nicht hier in den AB - News oder z. B. im Werbepartnerforum.
Doort können nur das Team (oder die Werbepartner im Werbepartnerforum) Themen eröffnen.
War schon immer so)


----------



## angeltreff (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Insgesamt ein gelungener Relaunch - Reschbäggt. 

In den Forenübersichtenseiten irritieren mich etwas diese automatischen Voransichten der Beiträge (diese kleinen gelben Boxen, wenn ich mit der Maus draufkomme). Kann ich das individudel für mich ausschalten?

Eine Frechheit finde ich aber, dass jetzt das Alter angezeigt wird.


----------



## Forellenudo (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Klasse Dok #v  #v  #6 
Läuft wieder wie gewohnt.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## angeltreff (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Ach so, noch was, früher war auf der "Board"-seite ein Link zu "ausführliche Statistik" - wo habt Ihr denn den jetzt versteckt?

Ok, hat sich erledigt, wer lesen kann .... :c


----------



## theactor (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

HI,

also diese kleinen gelben Pop-Ups finde ich gerade gut > wenn man aus der Überschirft nicht schlau wird kann man so schon mal kurz "reinlinsen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohne das Thema gleich aufrufen zu müssen!  #6


----------



## angeltreff (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Klar, dass ist sehr subjektiv. Deshalb fände ich es gut, wenn man es im "Profil" eventuell abschalten kann. So kann jeder selbst festlegen, wie er es haben möchte.

Weiß aber nicht, ob dass überhaupt geht.


----------



## ralle (24. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Im Mac Style habe ich oben keine Zusammenfassung der aktuellen Themen !!

In den anderen Styles hab ich das .
Nur ich oder ist das bei euch auch ?


----------



## Superingo (25. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Einfach super Dok #v  Das ist jetzt die 3. neue Software die ich mit erleben darf und es wird immer besser. Sehr übersichtlich und erweiterte Funktionen.  #r


----------



## taildancer (26. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Ich habe volgendes Problem,wenn ich ich auf den zurück Button drücke wird die ganze Seite total unübersichtlich!die grünen Balken fallen weg,die Schriftgröße verändert sich,sieht aus wie das totale Chaos!
is da vielleicht mein Avant-Browser dran schuld?


----------



## Rotauge (26. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Hi Taildancer, das dürfte normal nicht passieren. Fürchte, es liegt an deinem Browser.


----------



## Salmonelle (26. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

meinen allergrößten #r 

gefällt mir supergut.

Aber mal ne Frage: nach welche Kriterien werden "unten" die *ähnlichen Themen* herausgefiltert bzw herausgesucht?
Da kommen doch recht "lustige Ähnlichkeiten" heraus!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## taildancer (27. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

@rotauge:hast recht mit nem anderem browser funktioniert es bestens!
danke...


----------



## sebastian (27. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Am Anfang sehr sehr LAAAHHHHHHMMMM. Aber jetzt mega GENIAL und SCHNELL !
GROßES MEGA LOB !


----------



## Jani Brandl (27. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Echt gute Arbeit!Lob,Lob,Lob,Lob;Lob,Lob;lob,lob!


----------



## MichaelB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Moin,

das "neue" Board funzt wirklich super, selbst mit meinem ISDN Anschluß zu Hause ist es nicht wirklich langsamer als mit dem DSL in der Firma >>Daumen-hoch-Smilie<<
Schade bloß, daß seit gestern meine Smilies nicht mehr rechts neben dem Schriftfeld sind und ich bislang nicht geholfen werden konnte >>Traurig-Smilie<<

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franky (28. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

@ Michael:
Hast Du meine Mehl bekommen???


----------



## MichaelB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Moin,

@Franky: keine Ieh-Mehl bekommen, aber *die Smilies sind wieder da! #6*  #v  #h 
Daaaanke! :g 
Und woran hat´s nun gelegen? Saß das Problem einen halben Meter vor meinem Monitor? What went wrong?

Gruß
Michael, der endlich wieder smilen kann


----------



## KampfKater (29. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

Hallo

ich hab das selbe problem wie taildancer
ich hab IE 6


> Ich habe volgendes Problem,wenn ich ich auf den zurück Button drücke wird die ganze Seite total unübersichtlich!die grünen Balken fallen weg,die Schriftgröße verändert sich,sieht aus wie das totale Chaos!


----------



## Dok (30. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Software installiert*

So, danke für den Screenshot.
Leider konnte ich den Fehler nicht bei mir nachstellen. Ich vermute aber das es mit dem Browsercache zusammen hängt. Ich bitte ich den einfach mal zu verkleinern. 20MB sollten vollkommen ausreichen.


----------

